# 2 Headed Turtle Hatched Last Night!



## expansa1 (Nov 27, 2007)

And you thought 'Crush the Turtle's' turtle was funny, wait until you see this!
It is a Krefft's turtle and all his brothers and sisters were normal.

Cheers,

Craig


----------



## Tirilia (Nov 27, 2007)

Woooaaahh that creepy... erm.. dead or alive?


----------



## firedragon (Nov 27, 2007)

Creepy but cute... will it survive


----------



## Kyro (Nov 27, 2007)

The poor little thing, have you seen this in Kreffts before Craig?


----------



## expansa1 (Nov 27, 2007)

It hatched alive, obviously, but probably won't survive due to all his brothers and sisters walking over his yolk and possibly causing peritonitis.


----------



## expansa1 (Nov 27, 2007)

Kyro said:


> The poor little thing, have you seen this in Kreffts before Craig?




No, never. I've had plenty of twins before but never a 2 headed turtle.


----------



## Chris1 (Nov 27, 2007)

wow,..thats freaky!!


----------



## Miss B (Nov 27, 2007)

Aw, that's awfully cute but a shame too.


----------



## albino (Nov 27, 2007)

pure gosford???


----------



## cuddlykylie (Nov 27, 2007)

did you breed it, is it still alive now


----------



## caustichumor (Nov 27, 2007)

If you were in the US some casino would probably pay you big$$$$$$$ for that animal, Cross fingers for it to pull through. (there would be worse things to own then a two headed turtle) lets just hope that they both get along.....


----------



## albino (Nov 27, 2007)

don't know what happens there with that ******/*** thing


----------



## Retic (Nov 27, 2007)

That's amazing Craig, I hope it survives for it's sake but would be an amazing animal to rear.


----------



## Kirby (Nov 27, 2007)

its quite common, even in the wild. they CAN survive untill adult hood. but obviousely arrangmentsneed to be made to the enclosure, to keep the sometime awkward swimming and balance alright. 


i think you should keep it, a vet check and x-ray should tell you if everything is 'alright' inside. theres no reason it should die, if its fine on the inside.


----------



## Kirby (Nov 27, 2007)

i'll give it a good home, if you cant look after it with all the other hatchies...  a solitary habitat all to itself !! 

then again im sure your already flooded with pm's making offers!


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Nov 27, 2007)

Bizzare craig.
good luck with it.


----------



## mrmikk (Nov 27, 2007)

That's awesome, I hope the little guy makes it, best of luck.


----------



## junglepython2 (Nov 27, 2007)

Amazing little turtle(s). Was there anything different with the incubation this time around?


----------



## rodentrancher (Nov 27, 2007)

Oh, poor little thing.


----------



## warren63 (Nov 27, 2007)

How crazy looking is that, i dont know whether its good if it survives or not


----------



## pugsly (Nov 27, 2007)

Well the two headed Sliders seem to do ok, don't see why this one wouldn't.

Pretty amazing that...


----------



## Brock Lobster (Nov 27, 2007)

pugsly said:


> Well the two headed Sliders seem to do ok, don't see why this one wouldn't.
> 
> Pretty amazing that...



Yeah, the two headed sliders sell for roughly $1800 US. Waste of money if you ask me.
http://www.turtlesale.com/home/index.php?page=rare-turtles


----------



## gail_mac (Nov 27, 2007)

Is it still alive & can you keep us up dated with it...........Its progress thanks


----------



## mummydolittle (Nov 27, 2007)

How cute, I just want to cuddle it.

Keep us updated on the progress of little turtle "nip & tuck"


----------



## zulu (Nov 27, 2007)

*re 2 Headed*

It may well survive craig,depends really upon the configuration and functionality of it internal organs etc some of the lizards ive had born with two heads dont seem as good as that by appearance,so many secondary life threatening defects that can prove fatal,good luck with him mate.


----------



## wood_nymph (Nov 27, 2007)

wow it would be interesting to have it/them Xrayed and ultasounded to see what their internal structures look like


----------



## herptrader (Nov 27, 2007)

caustichumor said:


> If you were in the US some casino would probably pay you big$$$$$$$ for that animal, Cross fingers for it to pull through. (there would be worse things to own then a two headed turtle) lets just hope that they both get along.....




I think you will find that it will fetch a reasonable price on the local market also. The last animal I know of that was sold with two heads was a beardy - to my knowledge is it still alive an doing ok after a number of years.


----------



## RevDaniel (Nov 27, 2007)

what an amazing looking turtle. Hope that it does get to live.


----------



## expansa1 (Nov 27, 2007)

junglepython2 said:


> Amazing little turtle(s). Was there anything different with the incubation this time around?




Nothing different at all with the incubation!


----------



## Ramsayi (Nov 27, 2007)

Poor little bugger.Anyone else besides me think it should be euthed?


----------



## Kirby (Nov 27, 2007)

Ramsayi said:


> Poor little bugger.Anyone else besides me think it should be euthed?



why should it? theres a strong chance it could live out its whole life... assumings its internal organs are fine..


----------



## Erin_Jane (Nov 27, 2007)

Awww... look at those faces!! Too adorable! Will they/it be ok?


----------



## Possum (Nov 27, 2007)

Euthanasia :O Blimey I hope you don't breed animals......they look perfectly happy doing their own thing no reason why they shouldn't live out what nature gives them.


----------



## expansa1 (Nov 27, 2007)

cuddlykylie said:


> did you breed it, is it still alive now




Yes I did breed it CK and yes it's still alive.


----------



## expansa1 (Nov 27, 2007)

I won't euthanase it. I'll wait and see how it goes. 9 times out of ten they don't usually survive.


----------



## Lars K (Nov 27, 2007)

Wow, that's really unbelievable!!! :shock:


----------



## mines bigger (Nov 27, 2007)

it is soo cute, i hope it survives


----------



## Kirby (Nov 27, 2007)

expansa1 said:


> I won't euthanase it. I'll wait and see how it goes. 9 times out of ten they don't usually survive.



i think the survival rate in the wild would be similar, but not in captivity. its a common 'rarity' that people make profit off selling them as 'two headed'. some breeders, breed for this trait and make a buisness, also 'no eyed' etc. they're adaptable animals, just as a dragon is without toes, tail, or limbs. 

if kept seperate and in an 'easily' livable enclosure. it should do fine (of course assuming internally fine) 

will you be making a vet visit for x-rays, or somethign to check. you really should. as youve said before, its siblings have given it a hard time. you should probably seperate, its probably already stressfull enough having two heads..


----------



## expansa1 (Nov 27, 2007)

Kirby said:


> i think the survival rate in the wild would be similar, but not in captivity. its a common 'rarity' that people make profit off selling them as 'two headed'. some breeders, breed for this trait and make a buisness, also 'no eyed' etc. they're adaptable animals, just as a dragon is without toes, tail, or limbs.
> 
> if kept seperate and in an 'easily' livable enclosure. it should do fine (of course assuming internally fine)
> 
> will you be making a vet visit for x-rays, or somethign to check. you really should. as youve said before, its siblings have given it a hard time. you should probably seperate, its probably already stressfull enough having two heads..



Umm Kirby it's not like I haven't had any experience with turtles before. Most two headed animals die of complications from sharing internal organs and a lot die because they cannot pass faeces. I won't be taking it to a VET for an x-ray as that won't tell me any information on whether all organs are there and are working. 
A vet would be unlikely to x-ray a 3cm turtle.
BTW, from the moment I found it I separated it


----------



## richardsc (Nov 27, 2007)

you have tasmanian krefts i see craig,lol,good luck with the little tyke


----------



## Kirby (Nov 27, 2007)

most reptile veterinarians have 'dental x-ray machines' they will do such a small area. such as my dragons toe. 

IMO if you have a sick, injured or dying animal, you take it to the vet. im sorry if my comment sounded rude, and i understand and respect your experience and work. im just trying to offer help and ideas in helping this 'special' individual... 

IMO a vet check will be benificial as they can check the function and possible somplications. its their job to do so. but i trust the animal is in good hands with such an experienced keeper. congrats, and i hope all goes well.


----------



## slip_phreak (Nov 27, 2007)

Im with expansa1 it would just be money down the loo getting the xrays done and such as t more than likely wont survive due to shared organs or malformed ones etc etc. BUt best of luck


----------



## Kirby (Nov 27, 2007)

slip_phreak said:


> Im with expansa1 it would just be money down the loo getting the xrays done and such as t more than likely wont survive due to shared organs or malformed ones etc etc. BUt best of luck



my only point is, i would personally rather fork the money for my animals, to try and save it. be it two headed or not. but by all means its up to the owner to decide the price, and willingness to vet test etc. the likelyness and possible 'help' to keep this little guy going. 

i only posted as an option, to try save him, it complications are or would arrise. i didnt mean to be rude, or suggest your not caring properly, your very well experienced, these are just my opinions and perspective on the matter..  

its not showing obviouse signs of difficultly is it? if it were i would like to see it at a vet. AGAIN. its your choice, your turtle, and your animal altogether. just voicing an opinion.. 

;D not here to stir, just help and offer advice and opinion. got any photo's of it swimming around? or a vid?


----------



## mrdestiny (Nov 27, 2007)

> its a common 'rarity' that people make profit off selling them as 'two headed'. some breeders, breed for this trait and make a buisness,


 
Most unlikely. Really I cannot see how one could succesfully breed for such a trait. You would of course need a sexually mature 2 headed male and a sexually mature 2 headed female, then you would need them to mate succesfully and produce fertile eggs! Even then the hatchlings may only have 1 head. 
Allan


----------



## Kirby (Nov 27, 2007)

mrdestiny said:


> Really I cannot see how one could succesfully breed for such a trait. You would of course need a sexually mature 2 headed male and a sexually mature 2 headed female (most unlikely), then you would need them to mate succesfully and produce fertile eggs!
> Allan




someone in this thread posted a link to a US site that seemed to pump out a few each year, along with 'no eyes' from 'no eyed' parents.. simply breeding the deformed. its possible and they;re doing it... whats next? 'nubb turtles'


----------



## jan (Nov 27, 2007)

Don't ya just love it!!
Good luck to you and your turtle


----------



## junglepython2 (Nov 27, 2007)

I highly doubt the trait could be inherited, much more likely it was just a developmental issue.


----------



## $NaKe PiMp (Nov 28, 2007)

what a freak!hope the litle guy survives,we wait in anticipation


----------



## expansa1 (Nov 28, 2007)

Kirby said:


> someone in this thread posted a link to a US site that seemed to pump out a few each year, along with 'no eyes' from 'no eyed' parents.. simply breeding the deformed. its possible and they;re doing it... whats next? 'nubb turtles'



Two headed'ness' is not a genetic trait but is when two embryo's located in the one egg join at an early stage of the egg's development. You can't actually selectively breed for 2 headedness and they are considered rare in the wild or captivity. The reason that there are numbers in the USA is because so many thousands of red eared sliders are being bred by thousands upon thousands of breeders and like humans, this very ocassionally occurs.


----------



## bump73 (Nov 28, 2007)

poor lil guys...Hope they make it..

So Expansa what's your highest offer you've gotten so far???

Ben


----------



## expansa1 (Nov 28, 2007)

bump73 said:


> poor lil guys...Hope they make it..
> 
> So Expansa what's your highest offer you've gotten so far???
> 
> Ben



Nothing Ben.


----------



## caustichumor (Nov 28, 2007)

I'll double that offer, lol good luck with it!


----------



## mich1 (Nov 28, 2007)

awww they are awesome, i really hope they survive too, so sweet
please tell us how they are going, dont sell them!!! its your little gift!


----------



## dano85 (Nov 29, 2007)

still alive?


----------



## Whisper2 (Nov 29, 2007)

it's cute, good luck with it!
imo it is wrong to breed animals with a deformaty for a deformaty, but it is the us.......
: )


----------



## hornet (Dec 1, 2007)

expansa1 said:


> Two headed'ness' is not a genetic trait but is when two embryo's located in the one egg join at an early stage of the egg's development. You can't actually selectively breed for 2 headedness and they are considered rare in the wild or captivity. The reason that there are numbers in the USA is because so many thousands of red eared sliders are being bred by thousands upon thousands of breeders and like humans, this very ocassionally occurs.



i thought it was when in the early stages of development when 2 embryo's split, normally making twins this is where the separation isnt complete?


----------



## MrSpike (Dec 1, 2007)

It's possible that those sliders that produce freaks have messed up genetics.

Craig, good stuff with him. He is very interesting, I hope to be able to see him soon enough.

Did you get my last e-mail?

Kane


----------



## expansa1 (Dec 2, 2007)

MrSpike said:


> It's possible that those sliders that produce freaks have messed up genetics.
> 
> Craig, good stuff with him. He is very interesting, I hope to be able to see him soon enough.
> 
> ...



Hi Kane,
I didn't get an email but Gab may have.


----------



## MoreliaMatt (Dec 2, 2007)

still going strong craig?


----------



## Nik (Dec 2, 2007)

hornet said:


> i thought it was when in the early stages of development when 2 embryo's split, normally making twins this is where the separation isnt complete?


 

There are two theories on why such things occur. 

One being that the embryo's don't seperate fully therefore remaining partially joined as you have said hornet, and the other being that the embryo's split fully but then as the cells are developing in close proximity can cause them to push back into each other and rejoin as Craig has stated and continue to grow joined. 

I don't believe either theory has been proven yet.


----------



## NaughtyByNature (Dec 2, 2007)

Good luck with it Craig, I hope it survives


----------



## Frozenmouse (Dec 2, 2007)

do krefts turtles come from tasmania?


----------



## krusty (Dec 2, 2007)

it looks so cool,i like it.


----------



## dandelion (Dec 3, 2007)

thats awesome. very different!
i hope the little thing survives!.

i saw the other posts about people breeding them and selling them..i rekkon thats soo wrong..like breeding simese twins and selling them to a freak show or something.


----------



## scorps (Dec 3, 2007)

aww hes awsome hope he lives


----------



## domdom22 (Dec 5, 2007)

woah!
if you keep it seperate from othas do you reckon it could survive?


----------



## Bruizer22 (Dec 7, 2007)

He is so cute!! How is it going? Still surviving?


----------



## Full3R (Dec 17, 2007)

Hows he goin these days, still kickin?


----------



## mitch-001 (Jan 5, 2008)

aww cute turtles


----------



## Chrisreptile (Jan 5, 2008)

hows the little tyke going now?




Dabool said:


> do krefts turtles come from tasmania?



no they dont, richard was having a joke lol.


----------



## TWENTY B (Jan 9, 2008)

how can he not survive, when he has the backing of this whole forum of herp addicts...

the $2 coin turtle. heads on both sides


----------



## dragon170 (Jan 9, 2008)

Hope he is still doing well expansa for you and him


----------



## Gecko :) (Jan 9, 2008)

Hi Craig,

Any news on the little guy/s?
I really hope all is well!


----------



## expansa1 (Jan 9, 2008)

Gecko :) said:


> Hi Craig,
> 
> Any news on the little guy/s?
> I really hope all is well!



I'm sorry I didn't mention it in this thread before bur unfortunately the little 2 headed fella died. Complications due to peritonitis caused by his siblings walking over his plastron after hatching and damaging his yolk.
I mentioned that he had died in another thread, I think it was in twin hypomelanistic Krefft's thread.

Craig


----------

